# Site Hosting



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, So today I got an e-mail from a customer saying that the job we completed for her 9 months ago is going to be featured in a home magazine. She was asking for contact info (including web-sites) of all the trades to be listed in the article.

Made me realize what a put I've been for putting it off for so long. 

So.... I've been thinking of Footbridge Media. (calling them tomorrow) Anyone here have any experience with them? I know they only take one contractor in a given market, so I might already be out of luck. If thats the case, any other recomendations.

I'm compleatly out of my area of expertise when it comes to this and would be gratefull for any feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hopefully Bikerboy is still on and will chime in. It looks like there is one in Chicago, but it still would be worth calling. I hear lots of good things from contractors on other forums. The only negative I hear is that they are "cookie cutter" sites. But you get the complete package, and they have a ton of SEO juice.

Another one is Len at Geek Specialties, you may have seen his work at another forum.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you get any info?

And a bump for BB!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't get a chance to make any calls today. One of my guys called in sick today and I just didn't get to it. 

I am bummed that it looks like Foot bridge it taken for my market. I read a lot of the posts regarding them over at CT and was all set in my mind. Will still call on monday, then go from there.....

Thanks for the bump. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My website from footbridge is the absolute best investment I have made for growing my business. I highly recommend them. The seo seems to work, the newsletters are nice (customers like them) and all I have to do is cut the check. One less hat I have to wear. (Chris, I need to start sending you newsletters again)

In my area, they deliver the leads. Good ones.

George Z uses them also. His and a few other guys recommedations on another board sold me. (George, we may not agree politically, but I admire your business savvy)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BB, It looks like there is already another painting contractor in my market using them. If I can't use them, do you have any other recomendations?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They only let a contractor "lock up" 2 zipcodes. Is there a couple zips right next to the ones you want? I'd think the SEO would carry over. (how many zips are in Chicago?)

I can't recommend anyone else, but I'll bet there are a few others here who can.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh yeah....I use one Annapolis zip and one in a suburb about 8 miles away, seems to give me a "wide swath". Plus they do ask you for towns or areas around your desired area for seo. 

I'd call them and ask.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks! There are about 30-40 zips in my area. Will call them on monday.....


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope you have even better luck with them then me. (which is pretty good)

If you sign up, please let us know how it works in a couple of months.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Not to go to for off topic, but as one of the few actual card carrying ap members here, when (not if) I am asked who the most improved paint contracting business of 2010 is, I will unanimously be writing in biker boy. From where that dude was 7 months ago to where he is today, there is no one in the same league.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

All kidding aside, that really means a lot. Thank you.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh yeah.....who's butt do I have to kiss to get my card?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Lastly, some of yours (and yes Neps) advice had some effect on that.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I made predictions in January. You were the only one who went forward. Kudos.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That doesn't mean that you win by default either, you had some running go do to get even, before you could even make forward motion. Other guys that were in decent positions mind boinked themselves into serious reverse motion.

As a footnote, come first of the year, alec rcon is my pic for next years comeback player of the year.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Lastly, some of yours (and yes Neps) advice had some effect on that.


thats a cool logo you have on the site


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> As a footnote, come first of the year, alec rcon is my pic for next years comeback player of the year.


I agree, he seems very sharp and going by everything he has said he has turned his business around very nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Called Footbridge today and they already have a painting contractor for my area.  

Any recomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

what does this footbridge media do? I have never heard of them before this thread. Sorry to hear the not so good news.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> what does this footbridge media do? I have never heard of them before this thread. Sorry to hear the not so good news.
> 
> Pat


 
They do websites. I've heard a lot of good things about them here and over at Contractor Talk. They are supposed to also be very good at SEO and promise 1st or 2nd page on Google. _But, _they will only take one contractor in a market so they don't have to compete against themselves. 

Also, they charge by the month as opposed to a flat, upfront rate. The monthly is about $150.00 and for that you get your site and they are constantly updating your site to keep it ranking high. You can stop at any time, but then your ranking will fall. From what I've read, most people stay with them because of the ROI.....


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Any surrounding areas or suburbs that you service that don't have a contractor?


----------

